# Home Sweet Home (Budapest, Hungary) - Updated (September 27th)



## Istvan Szabo Ifj. (Dec 13, 2013)

*NOTE: For the newest photos, scroll to the bottom, to the Last Reply. *

I've purchased a brand new camera, a Sony DSC-HX400V and I've made some test shots with it in my beautiful hometown, Budapest, which is just like a little fantasy town with castles and bridges and is very beautiful at night. This is the district is where I live.  All the pictures are original, non-manipulated photos.

Chain Bridge and Gresham Palace (In the background)









Chain Bridge and Guardian Lion Statue









Matthias Church









"The Guardian Who is Watching Over Me" Statue (My favorite)









Buda Castle Frontyard and Huszar Statue









Buda Castle Backyard and Huszar Statue









Chain Bridge and Parliament (In the background)









Chain Bridge and Gresham Palace (In the background)


----------



## Istvan Szabo Ifj. (Dec 13, 2013)

And some pictures what I've taken at the Red Bull Air Race and Air Show Budapest.

Red Bull AH-1 Cobra









Red Bull B-25J Mitchell









Red Bull B-25J Mitchell









USAF A-10 Warthog Formation









Flying Hungarian Elite Commando (Yep, they've tied themselves under the copter) 









Red Bull Air Race Start Line (Under the Chain Bridge)









Red Bull Air Race Gates (In front of the Margaret Bridge)









Red Bull Air Race Gates (In front of the Margaret Bridge)









Red Bull Air Race Gate (In front of the Parliament)









Red Bull Air Race Finish Line (Over the Danube)


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Beautiful city shots, and I loved the second series on aircraft.  The B-25 Mitchel is one of my all-time favorites, and my father flew one early in his Air Force career.  As for the A-10 Warthogs, I used to work them when I was an air traffic controller stationed at Davis-Monthan Air Force Base in Tucson, Arizona.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Great camera, great photos. You sure know how to snap a picture.


----------



## Istvan Szabo Ifj. (Dec 13, 2013)

R. Doug said:


> Beautiful city shots, and I loved the second series on aircraft. The B-25 Mitchel is one of my all-time favorites, and my father flew one early in his Air Force career. As for the A-10 Warthogs, I used to work them when I was an air traffic controller stationed at Davis-Monthan Air Force Base in Tucson, Arizona.


I'm glad you like them. And the B-25, so as the A-10 is also one of my favorites. They're beautiful and has a very beautiful engine voice, especially the B-25.



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Great camera, great photos. You sure know how to snap a picture.


Thanks you for your kind words. I'm glad you like them.


----------



## Istvan Szabo Ifj. (Dec 13, 2013)

Today I've attended the Hungarian Army's Officer Passing-Out Parade, and then I sneaked into the Parliament and made some beautiful and rare shots. Okay, I did not sneak in, but had the authorization to be there. The privilege of a Guardian. 

Parliament South-Eastern Wing









Parliament South Wing









Parliament Eastern Wing (Main Entrance)









Hungarian President Janos Ader









Honor Guard Preparing to Raise the Flag









Raising the Hungarian Flag









Hungarian Honor Guard









Parliament Interiors






















































Micro Parliament Inside the Parliament


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Great shots once again.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Budapest is really underrated as a beautiful international city.  Great Pictures, Istvan!


----------



## Istvan Szabo Ifj. (Dec 13, 2013)

daveconifer said:


> Budapest is really underrated as a beautiful international city. Great Pictures, Istvan!


Thanks. I'm glad you like them and find Budapest beautiful. In the meantime I've uploaded few more which was taken back on August 20, some firework shots.

River Danube and Chain Bridge









Chain Bridge Fireworks #1









Chain Bridge Fireworks #2









Chain Bridge Fireworks #3









Chain Bridge Fireworks #4


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice fireworks shots.


----------



## Istvan Szabo Ifj. (Dec 13, 2013)

Some Sort of Flower #1









Some Sort of Flower #2


----------



## Istvan Szabo Ifj. (Dec 13, 2013)

I took another trip in my home district, this time at night. 

Castle District Street at Night









Matthias Church









Matthias Church









Trinity Statue









Statue of St. Stephen









Statue of St. Stephen









Horseman Statue









Statue of Pope Ince XI









Castle District East Wing









Castle District East Wing









Castle District East Wing









Church Heart of Jesus at Night


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Great shots as always, Istvan.


----------

